# Papaya Orange Q7 S-line from quattro GmbH Makes Big Impression



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Following the pink TT from earlier this week is this Papaya Orange Q7 S-line run as a Reader's Ride feature over on Audiworld. the truck is full S-line package with even the rare 21-inch wheels, special ordered in its orange hue. 
More here...
http://www.audiworld.com/news/...ya-q7/


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Papaya Orange Q7 S-line from quattro GmbH Makes Big Impression ([email protected])*

That is pretty damned cool. 
For my next vehicle, I would like very much to custom order a more unique colour and trim.


----------

